# Screen printing on acrylic beanies



## Almightees70 (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever printed on a acrylic beanie? If so, any advise on what ink to use? catalyst? heat? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do realize that most of the time they are embroidered, but got a customer would like them printed, but have never heard of anyone printing on them. Thanks!


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

I was also thinking of printing on 100% beanies.i think plastisol curing temp will affect the beanie.depending on the color water base ink would be safer maybe opaque inks for dark colors.Have you found a way to print on acrylic beanies?
Im sure you found some way because this post is really oldLOL! i just joined forums today so im kinda new to all this..


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i've printed on acrylic beanies with plastisol inks, didn't have to adjust the curing temp but i did add a small amount of puff additive to my inks for this.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Did the beanies shrink in size?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

no shrinkage. thinking back, we may have speed up the belt on the dryer a bit.. but i'm doubting that.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Did the plastisol break apart due to the stretching?did you use any flex mixtures?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

6Sensetense said:


> Did the plastisol break apart due to the stretching?did you use any flex mixtures?


yes, the print did break slightly at the ribs when stretched, the puff additive did help tho. The design allowed for this tho, the print looked more like it was woven into the beanie.

If you want a solid image that won't break... that will be a challenge. Most companies doing that go the applique rout.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay, im planning to use opaque ink on the beanies


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

red514 said:


> applique rout.



what is this?


----------



## tabletop (Mar 1, 2011)

I would like to know also .


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't mean to revive a dead thread, but I figured it would be better then starting a new one on the same topic. I have a client that wants printing on beanies and I figured I'd experiment with it. Anyone know if soft hand base or curable reducer would help the design soak into the beanie? They don't care if it looks faded, so I think I'm going to try a 110 or 80 mesh with some reduced white ink. Thoughts?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

nation03 said:


> I don't mean to revive a dead thread, but I figured it would be better then starting a new one on the same topic. I have a client that wants printing on beanies and I figured I'd experiment with it. Anyone know if soft hand base or curable reducer would help the design soak into the beanie? They don't care if it looks faded, so I think I'm going to try a 110 or 80 mesh with some reduced white ink. Thoughts?


as long as you're printing dark ink on light ground that will work. altho you risk the ink bleeding


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

doskalata said:


> what is this?


applique is when you stitch a patch onto the beanie. true applique is when material is embroidered onto another material (ex. logos on hockey jerseys)


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't done any of these in ages, but when I did some for retail we used an athletic ink(w/stretch)--it would crack, but only if you really tugged on them. If you can jig it to PFP you can make them look quite good. One hit ain't easy with these things.

Red--Excellent heads up on the migration, make sure you use a good 100% poly low bleed, not one for 50/50's, and get your blanks from someone reputable.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Definitely use a poly ink and add stretch for best results.


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

try these... supplied with a sew on patch from Beechfield...code B445 Printers Beanie...I don't know if they're available in the US


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow that is genius. I'm searching around but it looks like they're only available in Europe right now.


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

Best thing is...I had the idea last year & sold it to Beechfield..I get a very small payment per hat sold for 3 years


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sure they'd ship to the states if you wanted a carton or 2


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

lol well done Colin. That's a smart idea. I'm going to shoot them an E-Mail now and see what the cost would be.


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice one Jake


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

No luck, only shipping throughout Europe at this time. Hope they make it to the States soon.


----------



## sgcustoms (Dec 22, 2010)

What is 'stretch'? A kind of additive I'm assuming...where can I find it?


----------

